
How to Nail Tech Interviews (for both sides) - nickb
http://shipsoftwareontime.com/2008/06/26/how-to-nail-tech-interviews/
======
icey
A good article, but like most it overlooks the importance of enthusiasm in an
interview. All things being equal, I'll always hire the more enthusiastic of
two candidates. It goes a long way, and I'd rather have someone who is excited
by technology working on our important projects.

